# PK380 - guide spring



## Huffergasen (Jun 16, 2007)

I have just purchased my PK380 and I have taken it to the range two times. I like all aspects of the pistol except the need to use a key--supplied with the pistol--to remove the slide for cleaning, and except--and here is my real gripe--the difficulty in putting the spring back over the guide rod when the pistol is reassembled after cleaning. The spring is very long and must be pushed down the rod and held in place, under a lot of pressure, in order to fit the rod back into its proper place. Has someone else experienced this problem? Would it be possible to get an aftermarket spring to replace the original one? Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

On the Walther forum one person said to use forceps to hold the spring back and put it in place. I have tried a .22 cleaning rod as a guide inserted in the hole with the spring threaded on it. I still had problems with that. At the next gun show I will purchase a set as I have seen the there.
J


----------

